# Having trouble washing out on yellow mesh



## aaronwins88 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi i am having trouble washing out fine detail with normal hose pressure. i am using a 355 mesh because it is such fine detail. i don't think its over exposed because there is a little slime still on the ink side. Is it just harder to wash out on high mesh? is it normal to use a pressure washer?


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

You should use a pressure washer. Do you wet both sides lightly before adding high pressure water? We rinse low pressure count to 20 then high pressure. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## aaronwins88 (Oct 8, 2014)

No i had not tried that because i was worries about the time it takes to set up the pressure washer, from using the garden hose but thinking about i could just use a bucket of water to wet the sides first. thanks for your fast response btw


----------



## tshirt304 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wet both sides with the pressure washer just stand back alittle farther rub both sides of image with your hand let sit for.a min or two then washout with pressure washer letting it sit is letting the water into the non exposed emulsion and developing the image 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

